# Night in the woods game, does Mae have derelization?



## SpaceCadetAlice (Feb 7, 2018)

I recently played though this game (very cute btw) and near the end Mae says that everything looks like shapes and people weren't real anymore they were just shapes.

I was thinking is she maybe referring too dp and dr?

Anyone else play this game?


----------

